# Blu's Fish Journal!!!



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So it's been about a year and I have NEVER thought of making a journal until 1:56 in he morning haha! :lol: So this is were I will be posting "What's Up!?" With my tanks  So... With that out of the way I shall start posting away!

I just recently received 2 new fishes!!! I bought them off of aquabid and picked them up 2 days ago  I still don't have names so feel free to suggest any to me! I'll post a pic of the males tank by today (as he is a little quirky and shy about the camera!) otherwise here is my blue butterfly hm female in her marineland 4 gallon tank! These pictures are from yesterday, I'll get some more today but I'm pretty tired lol it's 2:00!!! Eek! I better get some sleep lol!


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Lovely! I wish I could find some nice decorative wood for my tanks, but nowhere local sells it. That is beautiful. Are you thinking of growing moss on the branches?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Pandanke said:


> Lovely! I wish I could find some nice decorative wood for my tanks, but nowhere local sells it. That is beautiful. Are you thinking of growing moss on the branches?


Thank you!! I was thinking of filling it with some moss but honestly idk where it would look best :/ I'm also wanting to add more plant (maybe a carpeting plant to fill the whole right side up ?) 

I actually got my wood from my lfs and they have tons of wood like this it's $20 per wood or $15 it's pretty pricey but it's amazing pieces! I was lucky enough to find this beautiful piece there!


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I think something taller on the right side might be better, maybe like some Argentinian Swords in the back corner. 

I actually kind of like the clean sand for the majority of it, though. I think moss just posed as 'tree leaves' on a few of the branches (like the one on the far left and a few of the taller mid ones) ... Possibly Fissidens Fontanus or Christmas Moss are my favorites... It would look really elegant. 

Anubias Nana Petite or other miniature varieties planted around the base, or possibly Dwarf Hairgrass might look okay as it tends to stay somewhat sparse in most sands.

Your tank is really up to you, just throwing ideas haha 

Still jealous about that wood, the best our local fish stores have is some scraggly looking driftwood chunks. I've even gone to the next major city over, and none of their stores have anything usable either.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Pandanke said:


> I think something taller on the right side might be better, maybe like some Argentinian Swords in the back corner.
> 
> I actually kind of like the clean sand for the majority of it, though. I think moss just posed as 'tree leaves' on a few of the branches (like the one on the far left and a few of the taller mid ones) ... Possibly Fissidens Fontanus or Christmas Moss are my favorites... It would look really elegant.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was thinking of some nice long leaved plants but It would look kinda odd if you saw a bunch of plants on the right and nothing else to compliment it :/ I'm really picky about how my tanks look lol! I like the moss idea I actually have some moss I am not using so I'll try to tie it up ! Btw does dwarf hair grass need co2 I hear it's good to use but I'm just curious I might even set up my own DIY co2 system today!!

I honestly can't find any good/nice driftwood pieces anywhere else except online and my lfs! Lol my lfs is about 15 mins away so it's not much of a drive! It's pretty fun to go there! Haha why isn't it not fun? It's a shame that their Bettas don't have clean nice warm water though  that's why I visit petco to look at some Bettas, most of my fish are from Thailand otherwise


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I have it in non co2 tanks with quite a bit of surface agitation, and it grows okay. It's not dead, but it doesn't rapidly spread - which I like. It's in my 'don't pay attention to' tank which has random cuttings and giant Hygro Compacta & Argentinian Swords lol. Nothing dosed, just fish poop and light.

I am planning on setting up a DIY co2 possibly this weekend, too. Update us on how yours goes!

And yeah... I have... 7 bettas. I love them dearly, but most came in really bad shape. My favorite had bad SBD for the first few weeks, and when I found him he was laying on his side  He is so personable now, though. Has a whole 20g to himself currently.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah I'll update you on the co2 for sure!!! 

It'll be my first time  you know what they say 1st times a charm (it's 2nd times a charm but I'm sticking with. 1st lel)

It's a good thing your fav boy has a whole tank to himself ^__^ VERY spoiled!!!


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Haha, he is... I really want to put him in the 7.5g on my desk because I just LOVE his company, but I'm not sure how I want to arrange it yet. I am tempted to do DIY co2 for these 7.5g too, but I wonder if it's possible to overdose? Probably not... but something to think about. 

I definitely want to do it on the 20 though!!! I even have the ladder here for it. How are you going to be dispersing it into the tank, do you know?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Pandanke said:


> Haha, he is... I really want to put him in the 7.5g on my desk because I just LOVE his company, but I'm not sure how I want to arrange it yet. I am tempted to do DIY co2 for these 7.5g too, but I wonder if it's possible to overdose? Probably not... but something to think about.
> 
> I definitely want to do it on the 20 though!!! I even have the ladder here for it. How are you going to be dispersing it into the tank, do you know?


I honestly don't know anything about co2 I've studied it for like a day lol and got bored but now I'm really interested! I want to add some staurogynes but I'll be thinking about co2 aswell. I'm very scared if it as well, I've heard stories of peoples co2 system crashing and it killed their fish. This was on a different forum which I do not remember, but I'm still scared, just the thought of losing my fish...  not so good.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, from my understanding (and again, co2 newbie here too...) the DIY systems are virtually impossible to overdose on. The horror stories are the regulators on the pressurized co2 systems. 

Because DIY is done with yeast, it is basically self regulating, I think it is like 1 litre per 10 gallons of water, up to 40 gallons.

So for my 7.5s I'd not do a full litre, and for my 20 I'd do 2... And I guess for yours, you'd do like half that for the 10g or so? I think it's just needing experimentation. I'll post the recipes I've read below.

Thankfully, Bettas are labyrinth fish so they can get up to the surface to breathe, and as long as you have surface agitation the water should release co2 and intake oxygen fine.

Recipe 1 for 1 Litre Bottle : Bread Yeast (Red Star, etc) 
1 cup sugar
1/8 tsp baking yeast
1/8 tsp baking soda
Tepid Water - some places say 1c, some places say 2c...

Recipe 2 for 1 Litre Bottle : Champagne Yeast
1c Sugar
1/16th tsp champagne yeast
1/8 tsp baking soda
Tepid Water as outlined above

Apparently the baking soda helps with longevity, and the champagne yeast lasts much longer too vs the baking yeast which burns out quicker. I'm going to try baking first, I think... just because I know I can get it locally easily.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks !! Now I can use this instead of searching it myself Uck the work of finding it ONLINE XD! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow I'm totally jealous of that piece of driftwood!!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Wow I'm totally jealous of that piece of driftwood!!!!


Thank you! It wasn't perfect at first cause it kept leaving tannins in my tanks, whenever I tried to soak it , it seemed like there were no tannins  and I did have to cut a piece of it off bc it was to big to fit the tank


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So I set up my DIY co2 for my 4 gallon marineland tank! It took me about 30 min to set it up but it up and about to be running! I currently have no plants in there so any plant suggestions would be great!  let me stop talking and post pics.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

And this is after! The co 2 is hidden behind the tank, I dont like having Eye soar items out on a desk lol!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

And here is a picture of the tank


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Thank you! It wasn't perfect at first cause it kept leaving tannins in my tanks, whenever I tried to soak it , it seemed like there were no tannins  and I did have to cut a piece of it off bc it was to big to fit the tank


Regardless, I love the branches!

I kinda like tannins tbh (but only a tiny bit -- not when the whole tank turns brown!).

What kind of layout are you looking to do?

I think some dwarf hairgrass or some sort of other low lying plant around the driftwood would look great


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Regardless, I love the branches!
> 
> I kinda like tannins tbh (but only a tiny bit -- not when the whole tank turns brown!).
> 
> ...


In not really a fan of tannins it's really in how you the fish keeper like it to be otherwise I think it would look great in a wild betta fish tank 

I'm not looking for any specific set up I just want a carpeting plant to fill up the ground and maybe cover a bit more room of the tank !

I was actually thinking about dwhg ! It sounds like a great low tech plant! Defeniatley going to look into it !!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So now that I have set up the co2, my halfmoon male boy has built a Bubblenest!!!!!! It's is first one that I've seen sofar and it's beautiful I just get so excited when my little fishes build Bubblenest idk why but it's just a thing I like to see them do haha :lol:


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Aw, cute! I love seeing mine blow bubbles too. Some of them like to build big wide ones, and others tall.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Pandanke said:


> Aw, cute! I love seeing mine blow bubbles too. Some of them like to build big wide ones, and others tall.


Lol! It's pretty cool how each betta has it's own personality of making a Bubblenest  !


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sooooo, my FISHIES have just stopped embracing and the eggs are still in their nest! Very happy too see what will be coming out of these fry! I'm going to a new fish shop tommorrow and going to pick up some things from their !!!

Here is the pair embracing ...


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

A pic of the male tending his babies! I'm very surprised!! For first timers, they did pretty well!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Eek almost forgot to post the pic!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Yay! This is so exciting


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Yay! This is so exciting


Yes very much!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So I have an update! I recently got a new goldfish haha! I know all you betta lovers are wanting too see dem Bettas but not today lol! He is a black ranchu goldfish ^__^!

My betta fish are all doing great and my female has almost fully recorded from breeding! I moved the male too his 6 g tank and everyone's doing great so far! I'm actually going to do a water change tomorrow

Don't you just love those uber cute cheeks?! Haha!


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Ranchu are adorable!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Pandanke said:


> Ranchu are adorable!


Indeed they are!!! I was lucky enough too find him :lol: wherever I search even online it's either overpriced (100+) or I just can't find it, this guy was $25 lol pretty good for a "rare" fish (black fancy goldfish/blue are a bit harder too find)


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

He's adorable !!! Nice coloring , does he have a name yet ? :-D


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Jonthefish said:


> He's adorable !!! Nice coloring , does he have a name yet ? :-D


No,  I only have a name for my other ranchu, Pistachio, my calico oranda and this lol' guy don't have a name so name suggestions would be very much liked!!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

I would say you have to name him pecan , peanut , or coconut .... Because themed names are always the best XD


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah I was thinking te same thig haha! I actually thought awhile back too name my oranda Cashew!?

I think his name shall be peanut!!!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay ! Aww lil peanut :3

He really is stinking adorable , if you get a chance post more pics . That color is so unique !!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So I went too the lfs today and I went there determined to get driftwood, well, that's what I did, I bought two pieces that complimented each other and now I'm thinking of which tank too place them in. Shall it be te 10 gallon or the 5 gallon? I would like for them too be in the same tank because after all I did by two that compliment each other ! All I need to buy now are some seiryu rocks or a different type of rock, lighting, plants, and the co2  which do you think would make these woods look great at home? In a 5g or a 10g? Here is the pic of the wood I bought, excuse the vacuum. :|

Btw, this is how the wood pieces will look like in the tank, set up exactly how thy are laying


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello all! It's been a very long time and I've decided since I've had some time, I would update my journal and spawn.

Bettas: my pair is doing great all healthy and brilliant! I will eventually breed the blue btf hm once I've gotten rid of the 5 fry I have atm! 

I am also thinking of getting a new AB pair. So suggestions on color wise and form are welcomed!

Goldfish: sadly my black ranchu passed away last Sunday  idk what was happening. It was one of those unknown deaths  otherwise my oranda and other ranchu are doing great! I need to do a HUGE water change for them and stub all the algae of their tank 

Snowflake the hm ee betta: She is getting to be an old girl  sadly she is struggling with mild SBD. I'm fasting her and nothing much is helping she looks kinda big to the tummy for now it's prayer and TLC. I can't do much bc she's already in so much stress help would be great!

All the other Bettas: thy are doing pretty well. I need to update about them more often. Including Aurora, whom I got at the IBC CBS auction, technclly it's my brothers fish but I claim his fish as my own haha!  I do after all get him into the fish "industry"!!

Sorry for the lack of updates! I hope we can still talk on this thread !! 
Sorry about no pictures! I'll get to them ASAP !
Best regards! 

Blu!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm back!!!!!

I'm here with the biggest update ever!

The spawn I recently had failed so I will be conditioning them for January  
I got a new male (friend of mine gave me him) and he's doing fine. He is in the 4 gallon, my blue butterfly it's butterfly anymore :/ wish he was. He's almost fully dark blue! Uck sometimes I wish I can just freeze the color change! It's very annoying. His mate is doing great as ever I move her into a tub so the new guy (dragon scale) can stay in the 4g. Snowflake is doing fine but her 10 gallon is so empty, note to self: GET A BETTER HEATER! The heater I have right now sucks, I can't change the heat i want it to! My marbled male is doing fine, I would like to split the ten gallon ASAP because he's in a 1 gallon :/. Otherwise everyone is doing fine!

My fancy goldfish are doing great as well, I need to decorate their tank with some plants so if you have HUGE PLANTS pm me! Especially java fern 

I'm thinkin of starting my own betta room AND a NEW betta pair! I'm still looking for Bettas on AB but I'm still not sure what to get. It's either between hms or hmpks.

I also am getting into finals week so wish me luck!!!!! I also got some amazing shots of my blue btf hm female!!! I'm very happy how the outcome turned out ! I'll show you the pics later! 

(Sorry for any misspelling or odd words, I'm using a phone and I hate auto correct -__-)


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Good luck on your finals and your breeding plans!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you Dayton! In really nervous! The finals are about 10% of my grade... -chatters-


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!

The fish are doing lovely and Im going to go on a vacation for winter break to Fresno in California, Im going to leave my fish in my friends hands, and I do trust them to follow my decisions. Otherwise here are some update photos. Not all of the fish but these photos I thought were worthy enough to make it onto my journal! haha :lol:

Btw, Im really sorry for the seperate post, and not one whole post with pics. Unfortunatley I cant figure out how to do that , Im no expert on computers!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Indeed they are!!! I was lucky enough too find him :lol: wherever I search even online it's either overpriced (100+) or I just can't find it, this guy was $25 lol pretty good for a "rare" fish (black fancy goldfish/blue are a bit harder too find)


$25??!? For a black ranchu?? That is a pretty good deal. 

Yeah, it's kind of sad how overpriced fish can be sometimes. I've seen white ranchus go for $100 at times. About two months ago, I found a white ranchu at Petco for $6.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

PetMania said:


> $25??!? For a black ranchu?? That is a pretty good deal.
> 
> Yeah, it's kind of sad how overpriced fish can be sometimes. I've seen white ranchus go for $100 at times. About two months ago, I found a white ranchu at Petco for $6.


Yep, $25.

I feel the same about overpriced fish, a fish that expensive I would have to keep it in a show tank!

A $6 ranchu????????!!!!! Omg, I would have snatched him faster than an eye blink!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh yes, Sushi is a pure white ranchu w/ orange and yellow eyes that only cost me $6. I was as surprised as you are, and I would not leave PetCo without her.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome!!!

 pics please?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, I left on a family vacation for winter break and guess what, the family I never have met.. And just met enjoy everything I like!! XD, my uncle whom I just met breeds fish and has a sorority of 4. He has 2 male Bettas and and about 6 fry. They also like photography. Like me! Haha, sorry I can't update you all on the fish but here is a picture of their fishes. My aunt plays a game I play... Lol you probably don't care. (LoL if you wanted to know)

So I'm enjoying my vacation so much atm. And, tsm grey to meet new people especially people who are family and have a fish addiction exactly like yoy!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> pics please?


I'll try to get some. I'm still trying to grow the poor thing to normal size. She was pretty skinny when I got her. Sushi and Patches both hate the camera so much :roll:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay, she's going to look beautiful once you've "juiced" her up


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Lol, hopefully she does. I'm now feeding a few of my goldfish on pond pellets :roll:These monsters I'm raising 

Anyways, I hope your Christmas went well


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

It did! Sorta.

Well, today I came home to 4 dead fish. All betas, and all died due to being over fed, sigh, can't stand the people I trust sometimes :/. Now I have more empty tanks to fill and figure plans out for the tanks. Everyone else is doing great. I now I have 3 Bettas, and 2 goldfish. Guess a loss is a loss, I would like to whine and cry but I can't. It's so heart breaking, I left strict notes for feeding my fish. Twice a week. More like 10 pellets per feeding

Anyways. Christmas was nice. I hope you all had a wonderful joyful holiday!!!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your bettas. I know how heart breaking it can be to lose so many at a time. The heatwave of last year killed 6 of mine.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you. It really means a lot. I love these fish and it's just so hear breaking to see them all pass.  I truly am sorry to you too! 


Everyone is doing great. Winter season is like a freezing snowflake about to pop!

VERY COLLLLD!!! Brrrr!

Defeniatley goin to start reconditioning my pair ASAP to breed in January! Stay tune for more!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very sorry that you lost so many bettas :/ it's a shame when people do something thinking they know best.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Especially when you have taken such good care of them, LBB.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you both! I'm really sad and I don't have much to update. All fish are doing fine and I'm trying to find some plants and lights for all the tanks that are non planted. I would like to have a lot of nano plated tanks but CO2 would be so much to pay for, I tried the DIY route. It didn't work, I'm not a hand-on kinda person


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Ikr? CO2 sounds like more of a hassle than it's worth.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah that's why I've decided to just buy a CO2 tank instead, maybe a cheap but durable one , something that last for a long time  anyone know of any? Refer me please!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Hmm, someone might have something on Aquabid or Craigslist *shrug*


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

When I go on AB I go straight to the Bettas XD.. And when in on CL I look at tanks. LOL! I'll check those sites, thanks!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So, since I have fish that have passed recently I have more empty tanks, two 10gallons, one, 5 gallon, a 6gallon and a empty 30gallon. So many tanks, such little time !

I'm planning to re-fix and "rebuild" my tanks, I'm planning to make them all planted of course . What I would like are more bettas, but an idea came into my mind one day, I was thinking about getting a dwarf puffer for the 5 gallon, obviously once its cycled and planted, I just love the interesting and adrenaline personality of the fish. The way it swims and eats is just... unexplainable. Hahaha, laugh at me all you want 

I now have 3 bettas and 1 of them was given to me from a family friend. The other 2 (breeding pair) are going to be conditioned starting today. 

NOTE TO SELF: START OF CONDITION DAY FOR BLUE BF SPAWN 1/3/2015, JANUARY 3RD, 2015.

I'm forgetful . I'm still in search for a pair but I'm not in any rush, so if you know someone who has fish for sale refer me! I'm interested into halfmoons, halfmoon plakats, and crowntails. The fish are doing great, and I need to do water changes today. 

Btw! PETCO IS HAVING THERE DOLLAR PER GALLON SALE. Im not sure how long it is, but I just went there yesterday, to pick up a heater and divider, realizing I didn't need either ! Saw a beautiful betta, I was so tempted to get him, but then I thought of how I would have to do more water changes XD. Yea. Sorry for such a long update. 


STAY FOR MORE BECAUSE BY TODAY IM GETTING SOME PICTURES OF MY FISH FOR YOU! Thank you all for being there and I hope you had a wonderful holiday! HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Dwarf puffers are so cute! I'm working on setting up a tank for them now.

Good luck with your breeding project!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you Dayton! I really do love them to bits, I interacted with one awhile back and it just "loved" me. Came up to the glass and was curious so was I  Hahah love the little squirts!

Thank you!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Seriously I really love PetCo for their sales. I just went and got a 20G for my goldfish upgrade and felt awesome that I won't have to spend $100 :roll:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Haha while you were there you should of bought a 40 breeder to save you the money so you wouldn't have to upgrade again!!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Haha while you were there you should of bought a 40 breeder to save you the money so you wouldn't have to upgrade again!!


I wish I had the money for a 40G breeder, though. This setup was still around $77 with the tank, hood, and filtration. In my area, a 40G breeder setup would have cost me $120 if it was with the sale. Yeah....money crisis :roll::lol:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

XD tell me about it!!! -.- I used a lot of money today... And most of it not even on fish!!! It was PE clothes!!! $27 for a shirt and pants... Gosh -.- I'm going to be bankrupt


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh man, don't even get me started on that! XD, lol. I hated buying PE clothes in middle school. It would end up around $50 because they made us buy two sets "in case we lose them" 

I'm so glad I don't have to do PE in highschool, *sigh*


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Haha, Im a highschooler too! Though its mandatory to buy the outfit or they take off points... -.-

all fish are doing fine, ive been conditioning the pair for about a week now! 

Something odd on my goldie is showing... It seems to be like a white fluff coming out of the skin.. Not sure im still investigating!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

If any mods could pull this thread down..? I would like to start fresh with a new journal because this one is lifeless... Haha, please close this thread for me mods! It would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Closed at OP's request. Feel free to start a new one!


----------

